
Windy.com – lots of meteorological data presented well - alhirzel
http://windy.com
======
dang
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=21701065](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=21701065)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=21232332](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=21232332)

------
jenhsun
I do compare the site below, enjoy.

[https://www.ventusky.com/](https://www.ventusky.com/)

And make sure you disable browser's configuration on its fingerprint resist
feature cause it will damage site's animation, both on windy or ventusky.

------
0xcafecafe
Great website. I saw it first time here in the hacker news forum on the thread
about the amazon wildfires. The other layers option has a lot of stuff
(including active fires).

------
ryall
Nice presentation! I particularly like the waves view, really nice
simplification of complex data

------
40four
I’m blown away! This is probably the most beautiful weather website I’ve ever
seen!

